

Stanford Ph.D in statistics wins lottery four times - austenallred
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2023514/Joan-R-Ginther-won-lottery-4-times-Stanford-University-statistics-PhD.html

======
ColinWright
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4307662>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2868747>

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2861390>

There are more - if you search for "lottery" in the title you find this story
many, many times, and lots of others.

Added in edit: Actually, here's a list from a previous comment:

Related - breaking the Massachusetts State Lottery:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2828122> <\- lots of comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2829953>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2834002>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2834122>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2839674>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2842018>

========

Also related, breaking the scratch card lottery:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2166555> <\- This has lots of comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2166829>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2174333>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2181729>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2186178>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2188198>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2202232>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2241306>

